# Pigeon (Warrior Pouch Field Test)



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I got this guy on the first shot - a head shot that went clean through (gotta love .040 natural latex). He dropped straight down into the river, so I had to go for a dip to retrieve him. (The river is low this time of year so, thankfully it was only up to my knees.)
I got a second one in a different location, but it went down in a place that was inaccessible so, unfortunately I couldn't retrieve it (there was an eagle circling above me all day, so I'm sure he enjoyed a free meal - on me).

40 foot Head shot (pass through)
Scout Gen2
20mm-15mm .040 latex cut to 8" (7" active)
3/8" steel
Warrior Pouch (canvas backed) 









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! Pity about the other one, but as you say ... I am sure the eagle enjoyed it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well done! Pity about the other one, but as you say ... I am sure the eagle enjoyed it!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles...
It bothers me when I can't retrieve any animal I harvest. I only take shots when the odds are for me to actually get the animal. Unfortunately, sometimes you don't have control over where they end up landing...as it was in this situation...instead of dropping straight down, he spiraled (sorta like a helicopter) off to the right and right into the worst possible place...it really sucks when they get stuck on a ledge

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy!


Thanks Joe! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Great setup, and nice shooting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

dirtbag said:


> Great setup, and nice shooting.


Thanks!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Good shooting I'm still testing some I won in a giveaway


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice placement, just got some of that in itching to test it but haven't had the time yet. Looks to sling a pill quite well lol.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Mikmaq, you want erase some of your mailbox so a friend could pm you?


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

How are the Warrior pouches holding up? Where do you but them? I bet it's in the forum somewhere.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cervantes said:


> How are the Warrior pouches holding up? Where do you but them? I bet it's in the forum somewhere.


@theTurk is who you want to get a hold of


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a PFS coming from @JoeyDude - says their (pouches) primo stuff.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Mikmaq, you want erase some of your mailbox so a friend could pm you?


Ok... sorry Joe...I had no idea my inbox was full...or that you were trying to contact me...just got this now

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those canvas backed warrior seal pouches are awesome.

Nice shooting MW!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Those canvas backed warrior seal pouches are awesome.
> 
> Nice shooting MW!


 I just got my hands on some of those and I really like em. They are kinda grippy for old fingers but still give a real clean release. But all of them that I've tried have been pretty awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Berk allowed me to buy a selection from him. Every one of them is just awesome. The Tac Seal is really nice - very thin, flexible and grippy (very different from what I expected - in a better way). His plain ones are also extremely nice, as well as his other canvas backed... I highly recommend them.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cervantes said:


> How are the Warrior pouches holding up? Where do you but them? I bet it's in the forum somewhere.


they are great..best pouch Ive used to date. .Been using the same one since receiving them and still looks new but broke in...I have been planning to buy more...just have to place an order....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Those canvas backed warrior seal pouches are awesome.
> ...


yeah...since i had to change from thumb/finger to index/middle finger pouch grip, it was a little abrasive at first...but now there is callouses built up.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

IMW - if you can get the Tac Seals - not sure Berk still does them - they are just as grippy but not as rough as the canvas - if can get you'll see what I mean.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Good shooting and enjoy your pigeon meal


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just ordered some to try out also...look at fowlersmakeryandmischief.com


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wondering how you fix your birds? On the really big ones and also crows I pluck them and they make great little baking hens. On the smaller ones I sometimes just remove the breasts....I do not get too many crows with slingshot, usually w/.22lr....they are just too warry!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

If I get a shot at a crow with my slingshot, I hope I still have some restraint....so far so good. They have been just out of range and I am not practiced back up yet. I took a fall and injured rotator cuff as well as elbow. So much better at this point, I am about to rig a bow and give that a try, but will e-a-s-e into it at lowest draw weight. Hopefully 40lbs will be doable.
Come to think of it, the crows are never in range. I don't think I will ever get a shot at one unless I am in a "hide" while using decoys. They are delicious...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NoGuarantees said:


> Wondering how you fix your birds? On the really big ones and also crows I pluck them and they make great little baking hens. On the smaller ones I sometimes just remove the breasts....I do not get too many crows with slingshot, usually w/.22lr....they are just too warry!


I breast them out and give what I left to a family of eagles that lives on the edge of the woods down behind my house.

I haven't tried crow yet...but I want to...they are huge here...but as you said, they keep their distance just far enough out of range...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Pigeons are edible? Have you seen what they eat?? Is it safe to eat a Houston Texas pigeon? So what, just pop the breast out like a dove and cook to 160 degree internal temp?


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey Cervantes! Don Quiote was a really fun read......I would not eat Houston Pigeons unless someone tested some of them to see if they have high levels of dioxins or something, but if you feel brave.....I am always on the brave side but it is not an issue for me as I live in a rural area and most game is relatively wholesome. MikmaqWarrior is also in a good place to be.....Nova Scotia. I have some Yuchi Indian in me, but my sister is the lucky one with the year-round tan. Anyway, I tell everyone that it is the Indian in me that loves all of the wild game! Of course anyone would like wild game if they were raised with it like we were!

NG


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

When I lived in Tennessee, I really enjoyed the Mississippi river bottoms, however the river catfish had warnings for contaminates and recommended only eating a few of the fish per week or month vs eating them all of the time. So maybe you could eat a few pigeons, but not too many of them.

NG


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Cervantes said:


> Pigeons are edible? Have you seen what they eat?? Is it safe to eat a Houston Texas pigeon? So what, just pop the breast out like a dove and cook to 160 degree internal temp?


Pigeons were actually brought to the Americas as a food source by the early settlers, and some either escaped and did well, or they were released and did well. When you think about it, they are essentially doves. Since they're technically not native birds (and a bit of a pest), there's no closed season or bag limit on them (rules may vary from state to state). Not sure about suburban or city pigeons myself, but you could always find a feed store or some place with grain storage that needs some pigeon control out in a more rural area. If anyone else knows anything about the pigeons in the suburbs/city, please chime in here, I'm curious about that as well.


----------

